

The End of Venture Capital as We Know It - mjfern
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/penny-herscher/the-death-of-venture-capi_b_211163.html

======
Locke1689
High on conclusions, low on data. She bandies about this thought a lot that
pre-tech bubble startups were heads above the today's in VC success. Certainly
a number of really high profile companies came out of that, but there were a
lot of fairly significant failures too. It may even be true that todays VC
companies aren't as booming as the pre-burst companies but I'd really like to
see some kind of data to that effect. Not everything is quantifiable, but
there are some things about VCs that should be.

~~~
eande
go to
[http://www.nvca.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=ar...](http://www.nvca.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=78&Itemid=102)
look for example at in the last quarter in green tech area, 80% to 90% down.
There is a change coming no doubt.

